# obs-websocket-http | Interact with obs-websocket 5.x using HTTP requests



## tt2468 (Jan 19, 2022)

tt2468 submitted a new resource:

obs-websocket-http - A program to interact with obs-websocket >=5.0.0 over HTTP



> obs-websocket-http is a simple program which connects to an [obs-websocket](https://github.com/obsproject/obs-websocket) server and spawns an HTTP server which can be used to perform requests.
> 
> See more details over at the [README](https://github.com/IRLToolkit/obs-websocket-http)



Read more about this resource...


----------

